# Wie finanziert ihr euer Studium?



## Sinac (19. Dezember 2005)

Hi @all!

Ich habe vor in 2-3 Jahren ein Studium der Wirtschaftinformatik an einer FH zu beginnen, habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich das finanzieren soll. Bekommt man das auf die Reihe den kompletten Lebensunterhalt nebenbei zu verdienen? Wenn ich mit Bekannten drüber spreche sagen die alle sie haben kaum Zeit für einen Nebenjob und die bekommen alle entweder Bafög oder Geld von den Eltern, was bei mir beides nicht der Fall ist.
Würde mich mal interessieren wie ihr das macht und was es so für Möglichkeiten gibt.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## zioProduct (19. Dezember 2005)

Was immer ein guter Rat ist, Barkeeper in nem Club (Nur für Leute, die mit wenig Schlaf auskommen), ansonsten schau, das du nicht zu viele Fächer wählst, das du nur halbtags in die Schule musst, dann kanste nebenbei als PizzaBote oder Tellerwäscher arbeiten. Wenn du dann noch in nen SchulBlock ziehst, wird das ganze relativ gut gehen, du wirst nicht im Luxus schwimmen, aber es funktioniert. Wenn aber fulltime School hast, dann reicht Barkeeper aleine nicht aus, dann ist mein Rat, fang an zu Sparen wie ein wilder, oder schau das dir deine Eltern nen Vorschuss unterjubeln. 
mfg
ziop


----------



## Sinac (19. Dezember 2005)

Hey, Barkeeper mach ich jetzt eh schon nebenbei =)
Hm, ich wollt halt erst 2 jahre FH machen (hab nur Fachhochschulreife) und danach an der Uni auch Informatik und dazu Englisch mit irgendwas Lehramtmäßigem, damit ich eventuell nicht später die Option hab Berufschullehrer zu machen, keine Ahnung ob man dafür jetzt viele Fächer brauchst oder nicht


----------



## Leola13 (19. Dezember 2005)

Hai,


			
				Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, ich wollt halt erst 2 jahre FH machen (hab nur Fachhochschulreife) und danach an der Uni auch Informatik und dazu Englisch mit irgendwas Lehramtmäßigem, damit ich eventuell nicht später die Option hab Berufschullehrer zu machen, keine Ahnung ob man dafür jetzt viele Fächer brauchst oder nicht



Soweit ich weiss dauert ein FH Studium immer noch (mindestens) 6 Semester plus Diplom Arbeit, da kommst du mit 2 Jahren nicht ganz hin. Denn Abschluß brauchst du um an der Uni Informatik zu studieren. 



> damit ich eventuell nicht später die Option hab



Du willst doch die Option haben oder ?  ;-]  Das wird heissen, daß du ein Fach (Englisch) plus sicherlich Pädagogik studieren musst. Das dauert alles .....

In wieweit dein FH Studium, oder Fächer davon, an der Uni anerkannt werden musst du, am besten vorher, nachfragen.

Warum machst du nicht dein Abi nach und studierst sofort an der Uni Informatik.
Alternativ wäre ein FH Studium und ein Seiteneinstieg als Berufsschullehrer denkbar.
Siehe auch diesen Link 

Such mal nach Quereinsteiger, Seiteneinsteiger, Lehramt

Ciao Stefan


----------



## der nick (8. Januar 2006)

Mein Dad ist auch zufällig Prof an der EFH Bochum. Und sogar Pädagogik. Leider macht er Heilpädagogik und kennt sich da besonders aus. 

Habe mich kurz schlau gemacht.

Es ist so, dass du mindestens 8 Semester für ein Diplom brauchst. Wenn du Pädagogik studierst, kannst Sozialarbeiter werden und dir da dein "Brot" verdienen. Nachteil ist, dass du "überall und nirgendwo" arbeitest. 
Falls du Heilpädagogik studierst und Diplom hast, wirst du in Behindertenwerkstätten etc. gerne angestellt, da da ein Mangel besteht. 

Grundsatz ist allerdings, dass du auch ohne Diplom da arbeiten kannst, nur mit Diplom bekommst du das Doppelte bzw. das Dreifache.

MfG

nick


----------



## b2yx (12. September 2007)

Am besten check das hier: Bildungsfonds 
Ist 1ne gute möglichkeit um den gewünschten studium zu finanzieren. Meine freundin ist dabei und ist halt sehr zufrieden


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. September 2007)

Es gibt da noch Bafög. Das gibts für Studenten 50% als Darlehn und 50% als Zuschuss. D.h. du musst nur die 50% eben das Dalehn zurückzahlen. Sprich wenn man nach dem Studium Aussicht auf einen gut bezahlten Job hat ist das nicht verkehrt denke ich. Außerdem gibts von den Rückzahlungen 15 - 25% Erlass wenn man zu den 30% der besten Absolventen gehört. Vllt nicht ideal aber eine Möglichkeit. Das mit den Nebenjobs ist ne Idee. Evtl. kannst du dich auch in einem Job der deiner Fachrichtung entspricht verdingen.


----------



## tom87 (19. September 2007)

sers,

1. an die uni kannst du, so weit ich weiß, mit dem vordiplom wechseln. wenn du alle prüfungen beim ersten mal schaffst hast du es nach 2 semestern. also nach deinem grundstudium.

2. ich arbeite während des semesters auch nicht, sondern in den semesterferien. sowas wie urlaub kenn ich schon seit längerem nicht mehr.....

ciao tom


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. September 2007)

Es gibt ja immer noch Stipendien und Bildungsfonds.
Am besten ist eigentlich ein Stipendium. Förderung in Höhe von BAföG und zusätzliche Zuschüsse für Bücher usw.. Und es muss nicht zurück gezahlt werden.
Bildungsfonds kommen von Unternehmen und müssen zurück gezahlt werden. In Raten aber erst sobald man einen Job hat.

Hier noch nen Link:

Stipendium


----------



## Sinac (21. September 2007)

Also bei mir hat sich die Planung etwas geändert, ich werde im WS 08 an der FH anfangen und da auch zu Ende machen, je nachdem was ich mir leisten kann Bachelor oder Master. Aber nochmal zur Finanzierung:
Dieses Land ist einfach nur ein Witz! Alle beschweren sich über fehlenden Fachkräfte, aber Bildung wird in Deutschland einfach nur schlecht bis garnicht gefördert!



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt ja immer noch Stipendien und Bildungsfonds.
> Am besten ist eigentlich ein Stipendium. Förderung in Höhe von BAföG und zusätzliche Zuschüsse für Bücher usw.. Und es muss nicht zurück gezahlt werden.



Sorry, aber das was ich bis jetzt über Stipendien und Förderungen gelesen habe ist wirklich ein Witz! Wenn man nicht Partie- oder Kirchennah ist hat man da überhaupt keine Chance, das ist für mich kein Förderung von Bildung sondern einfach nur Lobbyarbeit in der heranbildenden Generation.



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt da noch Bafög.



Ist genau so ein Witz. Mal kurz zu meiner Situation: Meine Elter haben 5 Kinden großgezogen und mir bereits eine Ausbildung finanziert, daher ist wohl langsam mal Schluss mit Geld von denen. Aber Vater Staat ist leider anderer Meinung und daruim bekomme ich kein Bafög. Es gibt ja auch noch das wunderbare elterunabhänge Bafög und da jetzt mal die besten Geschichte die mir je untergekommen ist; Man muss Ausbildung + Arbeit 6 Jahre zusammen haben und das zu bekommen. Ich habe meine Ausbildung von 3 auf 2,5 Jahre verkürzt, war danach 2 Monate Arbeitslos und Arbeite seit dem voll. Aber selbst wenn ich bis WS08 durcharbeiten würde, wäre es wegen der Arbeitlosigkeit nur 70 Monate, also zu wenig... Achnee, Arbeitslosigkeit wird mitgerechnet! Aber nur wenn man mehr als 400€ Arbeitslosengeld bekommen hat, was bei mir direkt nach der Ausbilung natürlich nicht der Fall war. Also werde ich mal wieder doppelt bestraft: Dafür das ich meine Prüfung früher beendet habe um mich schneller dem Arbeitsmarkt zur Verfügung zu stellen UND weil ich zu wenig Arbeitlosengeld kassiert habe! Klingt logisch oder?

Sorry wenn das überzogen klingt, aber ich habe echt die Nase voll! Bildung wird in absehbarer Zeit niemals zeitgemäß und gerecht gefördert werden in diesem Land, stattdessen holen wir und lieber qualifizierte Ausländer anstatt Geld in die Ausbildung unserer Jungend zu investieren. Lächerlich.

Naja, ich werde mein Studium wohl oder übel komplett selber finanzieren müssen, kein Bafög, kein Kindergeld, keinen Cent, danke Deutschland!


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. September 2007)

Hi

Wenn du in NRW studierst, kannst du auch einen Bildungskredit bei der NRW-Bank beantragen.
In wie weit es sowas auch von anderen Banken gibt, kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Sinac (21. September 2007)

niggo hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> 
> Wenn du in NRW studierst, kannst du auch einen Bildungskredit bei der NRW-Bank beantragen.
> In wie weit es sowas auch von anderen Banken gibt, kann ich aber nicht sagen.



Ja, das geht bei uns auch. Wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt werde ich das auch machen, aber erstmal schauen wieweit ich alleine kommen mit Nebenjob und dem Geld das ich gesparrt habe.


----------



## Squeery (14. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin in 3-4 Monaten mit dem Studium fertig (Wirtschaftsinformatik auf Diplom).

Mein Studium habe ich mir durch arbeiten finanziert, Bafög habe ich eh keins bekommen.
Gut, meine Eltern haben mich auch unterstützt, aber grundsätzlich habe ich gearbeitet.

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich sogar 3 Jobs, das ist auch zu schaffen.

Als kleiner Tipp, bei dem großen Automobilhersteller mit dem Stern kann man sehr gut verdienen


----------



## zerix (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich muss sagen, da hab ich richtig Glück. Ich kann zwar erst mit 32 anfangen zu studieren, aber dafür brauch ich mir keine Sorgen um Geld zu machen. Bekomme soweit alles bezahlt von der Bundeswehr.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Mel_One (14. Dezember 2007)

Fh-Studium, dual mach ich. Zum Teil bezahlt aus den Einnahmen der Praxisphasen, zum Teil bezahlt aus einem KFW-Studienkredit. Letzteres steht eigentlich für jeden Studenten zur Verfügung und ist billiger als normale Kredite.


----------



## lay-z-cow (14. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

Studentenkrediten trau ich nicht, außer BaFög, aber die gibt es auch manchmal Probleme.

Ich finanziere mich ebenfalls durch 2 (bis 3) Jobs. Wenn man in den Semesterferien etwas mehr ranklotzt muss da das Studium auch nicht unbedingt darunter leiden.

Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------



## Bismark (16. Dezember 2007)

hi,

ich bin zwar kein Student, mache aber eine schulische Ausbildung.

Nebenbei arbeiten gehen und Bafög.


----------

